# 4th build. IP844 Rainshaddow blank



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my 4th build. Built on a Rainshaddow IP844 blank, with Fuji reel seat and cork grips. Also Fuji guides.

Going to use it for larger baits and maybe throwing some live under a cork. Think I'm getting better at thread wraps and building in general. Finish work still needs to get better.

Thanks for looking guys and any comments to get better.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

You gotta know I like that color combo! Well done. That blank is perfect for what ya wanna do w/ it, IMO.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I think Goags just had an orgasm. Nice work. The rod looks clean and mean.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Goags said:


> You gotta know I like that color combo! Well done. That blank is perfect for what ya wanna do w/ it, IMO.


Thanks Jerry .

Going to try to get some SW slim on it the weekend .


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

ellisredfish said:


> I think Goags just had an orgasm. Nice work. The rod looks clean and mean.


Thanks Ellis.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I agree, the colors look great!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

TXFishSlayer said:


> I agree, the colors look great!


Thanks TFS .


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Your 4th looks a lot better than my tenth or twelfth for that matter.:rotfl:
Sharp build....keep building you can't help but to keep getting better. I don't know if your using a power wrapper yet but, you will see your finish work take off like a rocket when you do.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice clean looking piece of gear


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like it will get it done! Great work and nice threads.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Did you break it in? Nice looking rod and the trim wraps look sharp.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

alldaylong said:


> Your 4th looks a lot better than my tenth or twelfth for that matter.:rotfl:
> Sharp build....keep building you can't help but to keep getting better. I don't know if your using a power wrapper yet but, you will see your finish work take off like a rocket when you do.


Thank you ADL.

Hand wrapper and power dryer. 9 rpm and 18 rpm on the dryers. I heard I need something faster for applying the finish.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Doc Labanowski said:


> Nice clean looking piece of gear


Thank you Doc!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Fishsurfer said:


> Looks like it will get it done! Great work and nice threads.


Thanks Fishsurfer.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Skiff said:


> Did you break it in? Nice looking rod and the trim wraps look sharp.


Broke it in this weekend. Well I did catch some small LM on it the last weekend of July.

Got some SW slim on it. It worked great for live shrimp under a cork. Nothing big caught, but good to catch something on it.

Thanks Skiff.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Good job!! Now lets see some fish catching pics!


----------

